# For pier salmon



## Jay Wesley (Mar 2, 2009)

Boy! I make my own spinners cause I am cheap and basic spinners are effective in rivers, streams, and lakes. I have caught a few salmon on piers with spinners cause that is all that I had with me and I saw fish around. 

You have all taken it to an amazing level. Great creativity and I am sure they will work. You have inspired me to try some new stuff. Thanks!


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I do it cause the cost is better but the biggest reason I do it, is I like to catch fish. Don't get me wrong store bought stuff does work, but when u can make ur own color combos it shifts the tide your way. FOR SURE


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

thanks PT,thinking 2 1/2inch might be the best size,guess they r hollow so you just slide it over the bullet weight?


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

slowpaya said:


> thanks PT,thinking 2 1/2inch might be the best size,guess they r hollow so you just slide it over the bullet weight?





PunyTrout said:


> I've never used a rubber squid body yet on my spinners.


@slowpaya I haven't used or made any. @Mr Burgundy can offer advice in that regard. I would think anywhere from 2 1/2 - 5 inches would work though.

There were some cool glow in the dark ones that might do the trick at night time.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I've got copper and gold blades that should arrive on tues. Should have some more pics up soon


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Not sure how I feel about these what do you guys think?


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Not sure how I feel about these what do you guys think?



It don't matter what we think, only what the fish think. I would bite that if I was a fish, but then again if I were a fish I likely would not last long. I have scores of tackle boxes to prove the point that "ooh shiny" would be my undoing right quick. :lol:


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Not sure how I feel about these what do you guys think?


Send em to me I'll find out how I feel about them hahah.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

U Guys got jokes lol. I was concerned that the clear body would effect how it actually looks in the water and if indeed the fish could see the squid skirt.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Mr Burgundy said:


> and if indeed the fish could see the squid skirt.


Don't worry. Our Great Lakes fish _have never even seen_ a squid before... They don't have a reference point to base an opinion.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Lol epic...


----------



## 6667supersport (Oct 10, 2012)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Not sure how I feel about these what do you guys think?


I think they would see the squid body. My first thought was the skirt looked small in comparasion to the blade, then again I don't make lures and you do.


----------



## 6667supersport (Oct 10, 2012)

Do you make any in glow colors for casting at night ? Do you have success with the spinners both day and night ?


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

6667supersport said:


> I think they would see the squid body. My first thought was the skirt looked small in comparasion to the blade, then again I don't make lures and you do.


U are correct, the blade is bigger than I would like it to be (size 5 and 6) but that's what I catch most of my cohos on down state by me. So I figured I would give it a try and see what happens. I have caught s few nice pike and skies on the larger squids I make so who knows lol


----------



## 6667supersport (Oct 10, 2012)

A buddy gave me this spinner, has glow squid skirt. He said they were slamming the salmon on the Betsie with it last year. Has the panther martin style blade.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I've tried a few in glow colors but do to how fast the blade spins it just looks like a solid glow instead of off/on like a spoon does.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

6667supersport said:


> A buddy gave me this spinner, has glow squid skirt. He said they were slamming the salmon on the Betsie with it last year. Has the panther martin style blade.
> View attachment 261544


Yup that's a willie squid. It has a inline blade instead of the French blades I use. I make both styles and both catch fish. I have caught fish in the rivers on them but they are way more productive from the mouth out to the piers.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Didn't like the red so I pulled it and did crushed green instead. I like it a lot better now


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Crushed green on green


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

357Maximum said:


> I have scores of tackle boxes to prove the point that "ooh shiny" would be my undoing right quick.


_Thanks a lot Burgundy_ - I just ordered a few squid skirts to pair with some .051" wire and some larger blades that I have. _*And I don't even fish for Salmon anymore! :lol:
*_
Way to go influencing my compulsive fishing tackle addiction. I guess I'll have to spend some time on the pier this Fall...


----------

